# Original Whizzer Maroon Paint!



## Western-Whizzer (Mar 26, 2017)

I just bought a can of vintage Whizzer maroon paint, and Whizzer gray paint for the tanks?
The paint is good, and I am hoping to have somebody match the color.
This is a huge deal to me, because there is very little info out there on the actual color.
If all goes well, I will let everybody know.


----------



## Whizzerick (Mar 27, 2017)

Score!!!!


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 27, 2017)

shoot some chips ...doz or so for peeps...
I'd buy a chip you spray.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Mar 27, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> shoot some chips ...doz or so for peeps...
> I'd buy a chip you spray.



I will definitely send you a chip when it shows up.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Mar 29, 2017)

Alright, I just received the paint in the mail. The Maroon is a little over half full, and the silver tank paint was never opened until today.
So the Whizzer maroon is definitely a darker shade then the Schwinn maroon.
The photo below shows the Schwinn maroon on the left, the Whizzer maroon in the middle, and the silver tank paint on the right.


----------



## Fredthecat (Apr 7, 2017)

Great find.
I took a similar 1/2 pint can of 1950's Volvo car paint to a large automotive paint supply house in Reno.

For $20 they spun it good and used a spectrophotometer to get relevant color formula, then for another $60 mixed a quart for me. Exact match!

If you have the maroon color matched, I’ll chip in for color formula or buy a pint.


----------



## Reno Bros Pacemaker (Jul 27, 2017)

Western-Whizzer said:


> I just bought a can of vintage Whizzer maroon paint, and Whizzer gray paint for the tanks?
> The paint is good, and I am hoping to have somebody match the color.
> This is a huge deal to me, because there is very little info out there on the actual color.
> If all goes well, I will let everybody know.View attachment 441711



How may we get a maroon color chip from you so as we can create a color match for a restoration ?


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Aug 3, 2017)

So I believe that the early WZ507's used Schwinn's standard (light) maroon, ivory white, and black pinstripes.
And the whizzer embossed tanks also had a very similar maroon if not the exact maroon with white font.
The later WZ507's used a darker maroon as seen above, ivory white, and red pinstripes.
The tanks also had this darker maroon, and a new yellow font.
Please correct me if I am wrong, as I do not want to spread false information. Thank you!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 11, 2017)

I wonder if thinning it and spraying it would change the color? looks like you just brushed it on.


----------



## Ron Nichols (Nov 4, 2019)

Hey Western Whizzer, Ive got a very similar situation. I think mine was originally Maroon but it too has been well painted black. And my frame number is I81099. Love to copy your lead. Can you share the paint codes for the silver and the maroon? Is Dibble Standard a code that can be cross referenced?


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 4, 2019)

If you are using a Whizzer for a rider, we found a powder coat maroon that is close enough and is the way we go if it gets rough use.


----------



## whizzerbug (Nov 4, 2019)

i use dark canyon red spray can made buy  dupli color then clear over it,  its a ford color that your local automotive paint retailer  can supply if your handy with a spray gun, its the darker shade used on whizzers ,  its red so its not going to be cheap.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 4, 2019)

If your paint shop is using a camera to match  it might not be an exact match.  The cameras usually find the closest EXISTING formula.  This is done to an industry  "blendable" standard  for a body shop.  Nothing will be exactly as original except done by a skilled eye match.  Those guys that can do that are a dying breed.  As are a lot of skills.


----------



## Ron Nichols (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks for the colour tips. Great stuff. Now for the scheme! Frame fenders and front fork same colour? Maybe black for the forks. Are decals available for the white accents?


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi Ron, here is a couple of links that will help. The first one is for the tanks paint, and the second is for the maroon paint. Both come in a can. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/silver-paint-for-h-model-whizzer-fuel-tanks.111568/ https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-whizzer-paint-schemes.103297/


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Nov 5, 2019)

Ron Nichols said:


> Thanks for the colour tips. Great stuff. Now for the scheme! Frame fenders and front fork same colour? Maybe black for the forks. Are decals available for the white accents?



I have a super clean (silver metal) WZ cantilever frame, that I will primer and paint in all of the period correct colors (minus the pinstripes) that I will trade for your frame. Obviously I will show you all pictures, including the clean, rust free silver metal frame, the correct iron oxide primer, the correct maroon paint, and the correct Ivory white paint. Alll will be enamel just as the originals were. It will look in everyway just the way it did when it left the factory. I will even give you the left over paint so you can spray your fenders, and forks. Why would I do this? I have been looking for a DX Marman Twin frame to paint red and ivory white for a long time so my wife and I can have matching bikes. Please think about it, and if you do not like the way it looks, then no worries, but if you do, we will both be happy campers. PS, I tried sending PM's but I never heard back.


----------

